# Second Thoughts



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Wish there were more details just makes one think and wonder.....

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/police-woman-killed-farmer-husband-buried-him-under-manure/ar-AAbrHph


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I had just read it on Facebook. Must have really hated him at the moment.


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, saw this in our local paper the other day. Hard to believe what some people are capable of.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Can't believe she buried him in the manure pile... trying to make a statement of some kind????


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Get rid of the body. She probably didn't have pigs to do it for him. I am told local big dairy gets rid of carcasses that way. Within a few days nothing but some vparts of bones. So I am told.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

There was a big case here in Michigan a few years ago about two missing deer hunters who's bodies were never found, supposedly fed to the pigs trial took years both sides brought in experts one side saying no pigs don't eat meat the other side experts saying yes pigs will eat meat.

Kinda of long read but interesting in a morbid way

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-51347.html


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't know if anyone is into the show, Criminal Minds, but there was an episode where a serial killer fed bodies to hogs on his farm. Fed like 80-90 people to the hogs over the coarse of 10 years. Creepy.

Trey


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

treymo said:


> I don't know if anyone is into the show, Criminal Minds, but there was an episode where a serial killer fed bodies to hogs on his farm. Fed like 80-90 people to the hogs over the coarse of 10 years. Creepy.
> 
> Trey


I really like that show. It is based loosely on a real case. Came across it when I had access to satellite TV on a forensic show.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

During the Battle of Shiloh, in the "peach orchard" the night after the first day's battle, hogs were seen feeding on the uncollected dead between the lines on the battlefield...

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

treymo said:


> I don't know if anyone is into the show, Criminal Minds, but there was an episode where a serial killer fed bodies to hogs on his farm. Fed like 80-90 people to the hogs over the coarse of 10 years. Creepy.
> 
> Trey


BTW, FYI it's "course" as in "stretch of time", not "coarse" as in "rough or gritty"...

Just sayin'!

Later! OL JR


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> BTW, FYI it's "course" as in "stretch of time", not "coarse" as in "rough or gritty"...
> 
> Just sayin'!
> 
> Later! OL JR


Luke....we don't spell check or correct grammatical errors of others here on ht....."just saying".....with a g. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

On the HBO series "Deadwood" Swiengeon always had the chinaman feed the dead guys to the hogs.Chinaman butchered the hogs fed them to the miners.Yuck!!Must be true on HBO.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just read this and that's where one herd that is selling this week at the salebarn we frequent. Herd of 45 jerseys and 5 bred heifers

Can't really judge what she did. They only tell one side of the story. Never know what was actually going on. Of which wouldn't really surprise me these days


----------

